# Round Lake/Crooked Lake in Harbor Springs



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

Does anyone have any information regarding Round lake or Crooked lake in Harbor Springs, MI? I'm going to be in the area this coming weekend and I'd like to do some ice fishing on either of those lakes. I don't have a snow mobile so it would be nice if I don't have to walk far. I have a shanty, auger and vexilar and I'd like to get into some good blue gills, crappie or perch and I've got tip ups for pike too. Please let me know what you think about these lakes and if they are worth my time. Any fishing reports would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## susanlakeboys (Mar 16, 2008)

i'd pass on round lake, theres not much there. crooked lake has some decent catches, perch, walleye, pike. there are several spots that you can walk out from without having to go too far. there are 2 public launches on crooked and if you were to go to either of those you would see where to go. lots of shanties out around the good spots. or i should say the well known good spots 

also in conway, right on crooked lake, just north of petoskey. there is the crooked lake party store. they sell good bait. minnows, 4 sizes, waxies, spikes, mousies


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the help! I really appreciate it! I was planning on going to crooked lake anyways because I have seen some shanties out there in the past and I kind of have an idea on where to go. Good to know there is a bait shop near by also. Now I don't have to bring winnows up from the east side of the state and I can get some refreshments at the same time. 



susanlakeboys said:


> i'd pass on round lake, theres not much there. crooked lake has some decent catches, perch, walleye, pike. there are several spots that you can walk out from without having to go too far. there are 2 public launches on crooked and if you were to go to either of those you would see where to go. lots of shanties out around the good spots. or i should say the well known good spots
> 
> also in conway, right on crooked lake, just north of petoskey. there is the crooked lake party store. they sell good bait. minnows, 4 sizes, waxies, spikes, mousies


----------

